# Zattoo - neuer Player, mehr HiQ Sender



## INU.ID (5. März 2010)

Servus.

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es ein großes Update für den Zattoo-Player (heute gab es btw wieder eines). Der Player sieht nun mehr dem Web-Player ähnlich. Konnte man vorher nur einige wenige Sender in HiQ sehen, so scheint es das mit dem Update von heute von sämtlichen Sendern auch eine HiQ-Version verfügbar ist. Von einem HiQ-Sender abgesehen sind diese grundsätzlich nur gegen Geld verfügbar (1 Monat 2€, 3 Monate 5€, 1 Jahr weiß ich grad net) Zattoo läuft auch auf Netbooks, allerdings kann es (je nach Hardware und Konfiguration) sein das die HiQ-Kanäle nicht 100% flüssig laufen.

Wie gesagt, Zattoo ist grundsätzlich kostenlos, nur die etwas höher aufgelösten HiQ-Kanäle sind erst nach Zahlung einer Gebühr nutzbar. Einen Vergleich der beiden Auflösungen kann man in Form von Screenshots irgendwo auf der Webseite betrachten. Oder, wer den Player installiert hat, anhand des einen frei zugänglichen HiQ-Kanals.


 Webseite: Zattoo

*Was ist Zattoo*: Was ist Zattoo? | Zattoo - TV meets PC

TV-Kanäle: Fernsehkanäle

Normale vs HiQ Auflösung: https://zattoo.com/files/resolution_comparison.png

Screenshot des Players (1:1, DMAX@HiQ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich lassen sich alle Sender auch in Vollbild betrachten, ich hab es lediglich für den Screenshot im Fenster laufen lassen. Im Vollbild-Modus ist selbstverständlich nur das TV-Bild sichtbar.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## doceddy (5. März 2010)

Zattoo war früher toll, als es noch MTV, Comedy Central und VIVA ( und ich glaube Yavido ) dafür gab. Jetzt ist es ziemlich nutzlos geworden


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

Cool! Hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen:

- Gibt es auch andere Sender als die ÖR (in HD)?
- Kann man Sendungen auch auf der Festplatte aufnehmen?
- Wie ist die Qualität, also auch von den Bitraten her HD oder nur ein hochskaliertes PseudoHD?


----------



## Explosiv (5. März 2010)

Thx for Info, wird gleich mal geladen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> - Gibt es auch andere Sender als die ÖR (in HD)?


Kuckst du hier: Fernsehkanäle | Zattoo - TV meets PC


> Kann man Sendungen auch auf der Festplatte aufnehmen?


Nein. Zumindest nicht mit dem Player. Ob es anderweitige Hilfsmittel diesbezüglich gibt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


> Wie ist die Qualität, also auch von den Bitraten her HD oder nur ein hochskaliertes PseudoHD?


HD? Wer sagt was von HD? Selbst in HiQ (High-Quality, nicht High-Definition!) liegt die Auflösung noch leicht unter den 720x576 eines normalen TV-Bildes.

Hier ein Vergleich der beiden Formate: https://zattoo.com/files/resolution_comparison.png


----------



## killuah (5. März 2010)

doceddy schrieb:


> Zattoo war früher toll, als es noch MTV, Comedy Central und VIVA ( und ich glaube Yavido ) dafür gab. Jetzt ist es ziemlich nutzlos geworden



Man kann sich glaub ich für ein paar € im Monat (glaub 3€) nen SwissVPN Account kaufen, dann kriegt man deutlich mehr Sender rein (auch Pro7, Kabel1, VOX, ORF etc)

€dit:

argh zurück genommen:

*Ist Zattoo Internet TV blockiert?*

 Ja, Zattoo TV über SwissVPN ist seit 1.2.2008 blockiert. Für Fragen  kontaktieren Sie bitte Zattoo direkt 	(Kontakt siehe Medienmitteilung).


----------



## mic-86 (6. März 2010)

zattoo is ja eigentlich ne nette idee aber irgendwie auch überflüssig da bin ich doch froh ne dvb-s-karte in meinem rechner zu haben. da ist wenigstens alle kostenlos und ich bekomm auch alle sender rein. und solche karten kosten ja auch wirklich nicht mehr viel das kann man sich locker nebenbei mal leisten.


----------



## herethic (6. März 2010)

Brauchh ich für Zatoo eigentlich eine TV-Karte?

DVB-T oder so


----------



## Mindfuck (6. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Brauchh ich für Zatoo eigentlich eine TV-Karte?
> 
> DVB-T oder so


nein das ist ein stream player! mfg


----------



## Floletni (6. März 2010)

doceddy schrieb:


> Zattoo war früher toll, als es noch MTV, Comedy Central und VIVA ( und ich glaube Yavido ) dafür gab. Jetzt ist es ziemlich nutzlos geworden



Jup mir fehlt da noch das gute Tele5. Das Vierte kann man ja jetzt auch nicht mehr schauen weil da nur noch Gürtze läuft.

Einzigste was man noch gucken kann ist DMAX und teilweise mal ZDF, ZDF NEO sowie Pheonix.


----------



## INU.ID (6. März 2010)

mic-86 schrieb:


> zattoo is ja eigentlich ne nette idee aber irgendwie auch überflüssig da bin ich doch froh ne dvb-s-karte in meinem rechner zu haben. da ist wenigstens alle kostenlos und ich bekomm auch alle sender rein. und solche karten kosten ja auch wirklich nicht mehr viel das kann man sich locker nebenbei mal leisten.



Zattoo hat halt den Vorteil das man 1.) *keine* Hardware kaufen muß und 2.) es auf *jedem* Rechner im Haus nutzen kann - so lange man mittels LAN oder WLAN mit dem Internetz verbunden ist. Selbst mit DVB-T, wo man, anders als bei DVB-S, nicht mit einem Kabel an eine Schüssel angeschlossen sein muß, brauch man immer noch den DVB-T Empfänger (und es gibt noch lange nicht überall DVB-T Empfang) an jedem Rechner.


----------



## mic-86 (6. März 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Zattoo hat halt den Vorteil das man 1.) *keine* Hardware kaufen muß und 2.) es auf *jedem* Rechner im Haus nutzen kann - so lange man mittels LAN oder WLAN mit dem Internetz verbunden ist. Selbst mit DVB-T, wo man, anders als bei DVB-S, nicht mit einem Kabel an eine Schüssel angeschlossen sein muß, brauch man immer noch den DVB-T Empfänger (und es gibt noch lange nicht überall DVB-T Empfang) an jedem Rechner.


internet hat man auch nicht überall, vorallem unterwegs nicht, ebenso gibts noch ne menge regionen wo das internet definitiv zu langsam ist. hab selber schon mal tv über internet ausprobiert und das läuft bei dsl2000 gerade noch akzeptabel.


----------



## ogakul93 (8. März 2010)

Ich bevorzuge Wilmaa


----------



## Funkyfunk (8. März 2010)

Ich bevorzuge Sopcast, da läuft wenigstens Fußball


----------



## INU.ID (12. März 2010)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Wilmaa





> Leider kannst Du nicht bei uns fernsehen, da Wilmaa zur Zeit nur in der  Schweiz verfügbar ist!


Verdammte Schweizer. 

Edit: Wie mir gerade zufällig aufgefallen ist liegt die CPU-Auslastung bei HiQ-Zatto auf meinem Quad-Core höher als bei 1080p Filmen.


----------

